# Turtle Fattie



## erodinamik (Nov 13, 2010)

I got this in a email and had to share...

"Now that the seafood industry is on hold in south LA, Cajun's are having to adjust their cuisine.








Handmade ground beef patties, topped with sharp cheddar cheese, wrapped in bacon weave, then the next step, add hot dogs as the heads, legs with slits for toes and tail."

They go on to mention something silly like putting them in the oven, so I left that part out.  Thought these sounded delicious and hilarious!  Definitely going to try these out.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Nov 13, 2010)

yep.  heart attack in the smoker! LOL


----------



## brekar (Nov 13, 2010)

LOL. Damn. When I seen this title I thought "Cool someone actually caught and cleaned a turtle, then stuffed it into a fattie". Either way this is cool looking. But I still wanted to see the other


----------



## wntrlnd (Nov 13, 2010)

I love everything about those turtles!

If I attended a party and the host presented some turtles like that, I'd be very impressed!

Very creative!  Thanks for sharing the photos!


----------



## caveman (Nov 13, 2010)

Hmmmmmm.........Beef, Bacon, Cheese, Dogs.  Let me get my doctor on the phone.  Those were creative.


----------



## patman (Jan 30, 2012)

My 7 year old would love it! We also have a pet turtle so my 3 yr old might freak out


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 31, 2012)

That is hilarious and creative...I wish I saw this 10 years ago when my girls were little, they would have loved these...I had to carve Apples in to Swans for months, years ago because they thought they were, "so Pretty"...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 31, 2012)

Very creative!!


----------

